
Airbnb’s War on Porn Stars - spking
https://www.thedailybeast.com/airbnbs-war-on-porn-stars-they-locked-me-out
======
stuaxo
Most of the big web companies are A North American and have the prudishness
that goes with that. For all the talk of inclusion this sort of thing shows
how it's hollow.

~~~
refurb
I'm guessing this has nothing to do with prudishness and everything to do with
people putting their places and Airbnb and finding out porn was shot at their
place and it's now a hazmat site.

~~~
gambiting
I'm super curious how shooting porn would make a place any more unsanitary
than a normal couple staying somewhere and having sex. If anything, porn stars
ought to be safer and cleaner - they are regularly tested and porn shoots
won't be anywhere near as messy as regular sex between two normal people.

The only angle I can understand is having your apartment in a porn movie,
which is unacceptable because you rent it out for people to stay in, not draw
commercial profit from it through film production. But calling a porn shoot a
"hazmat site"? Nope, don't agree here at all.

------
notacoward
Let's assume, for the sake of argument, that "never ... in my name" just means
aliases were involved and she was involved in shooting porn in an Airbnb
rental. That still leaves open the very serious question of how Airbnb was
able to make the connection. Possibilities range from investigating a
legitimate host complaint to questionable use of user data to outright
stalking by an employee. Anybody who uses Airbnb should probably consider
which is more likely, and what that means for their own privacy/safety.

~~~
cameldrv
They mention that they kept asking her for different forms of ID and then a
clearer picture. Here's a scenario that's consistent with what they've said:

She shoots a porn in an AirBnB rented by someone else. At some point the host
pulls up some porn and recognizes his house. He reports this to AirBnB. AirBnB
looks at the porn, suspends the account of the person who rented it, and then
tries to figure out who the performers are.

They get the real names of the performers, and then search their system for
people with that name. "Jay" matches the search, but they want to make sure
it's the same person as in the porn, so they ask for a clearer picture. After
they're confident that she is the person who filmed a porn in an AirBnB
without the permission of the host, and they discover that she's also listed
on an escort site, they suspend her account. If this is what happened, and I
think it's pretty likely, AirBnB did exactly the right thing.

~~~
chrismcb
In your scenario, how is air bnb doing the right thing? She doesn't have a
contract(nor a terms and condition) with airbnb. But you think it is OK to
suspends here account because someone else broke the rules?

~~~
cameldrv
Suppose Led Zeppelin rolls into a hotel room and trashes it, as they
frequently did. Will the hotel chain just ban the band's manager because he
was the one who booked the room? Presumably they don't want any of 'em back.

What Jay is saying is: "I promise that whenever I go to someone's home who
thinks we're a quiet couple on a weekend getaway, but really we're bringing a
camera crew, and your house is now going to be on PornHub, I will do it under
a different account. Please let me use this account normally." AirBnB is
saying that if you lie to your hosts and shoot a porno at their house, you're
banned. Simple, obvious.

------
tjcrowley
I know this is old news on this thread, but I created
[https://www.kinkbnb.com](https://www.kinkbnb.com) after AirBNB kicked one of
my dominatrix friends off their site three years ago. Making a profit off
AirBNB's posturing - they just posted a "dominatrix experience" too, making
themselves look especially hypocritical.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
>I’ve never shot porn in any Airbnbs in my name

Why the qualification about "in my name"? Does this mean that she shot porn at
an AirBnb but it was under someone else's name? If that is the case, then
AirnBnb would have a good argument that she was violating the terms of
service.

~~~
pentae
Or maybe she's done tons of shoots at tons of different cool/expensive houses
and has no idea how they were booked so thought she'd cover herself just in
case.

------
toaster42
It's both typical and despicable.

------
realPubkey
Did this site redirect me to a shady add-site on the scrolldown-event?

